# Dielectric leak



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tonight's job...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks like its really going to suck.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That is an easy one, just replace the rubber and roll on, clean the interior of that with a steel rasp or carbide, call it good.


Replacing it most likely will reveal a deteriorated nipple. Better have an assortment of brass ones. 

If you don't have a washer, buy some sheet goods and cut yourself out a new one, dope those threads with plumber's grease so the union will back off in the future.

If the threads to the dielectric union/nut are destroyed, 


Plan F.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The "easy" way is cut that copper up above that valve, where you can make one solder connection, jig up the rest in your hands as one piece.


Heat the hell out of that connection into the fitting below, that way you can easy twist that nipple out. Turn it cherry red and pour water on the piece coming out to cause a shrink.


Make up the new piece, DONE. 

Wet system, ball valve above jet swet, close off to solder coupling in and leave washer out below to let it expand air, DONE.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Is the nut split?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Is the nut split?


 You got it!!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like it will be easy to get to?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*DONE... Adios dielectric union...*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The "easy" way is cut that copper up above that valve, where you can make one solder connection, jig up the rest in your hands as one piece.
> 
> 
> Heat the hell out of that connection into the fitting below, that way you can easy twist that nipple out. Turn it cherry red and pour water on the piece coming out to cause a shrink.
> ...


 Close, but too many steps...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It looks like the propress sure made it easier. I wish i could afford one of them.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice work Airgap. I see you used XLC fittings. Do they make the XL fittings anymore? ALso, is that the Veiga brand of fittings?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice picture! what's the camera? nice job on the fix. tight spot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In my neck of the woods, I would have to have used a s.s. coupling as a dielectric. Steel and brass don't mix with the water.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nice work Airgap. I see you used XLC fittings. Do they make the XL fittings anymore? ALso, is that the Veiga brand of fittings?


 Yes, yes, and yes. The 2" coup. is XLC. The adapter is the bronze XL. Viega is the only brand I've tried so far. I had a salesman give me a couple of 1" ells, but I have'nt had the nerve to try them yet. They look pretty cheap. I'll post a pic of them beside the viegas.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> nice picture! what's the camera? nice job on the fix. tight spot.


 It's a Canon A20 powershot. 8 mp I think.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> In my neck of the woods, I would have to have used a s.s. coupling as a dielectric. Steel and brass don't mix with the water.


 Brass works good here, stainless would probably be better. I'm not a big fan of ss screw pipe though...


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

badabing badaboom, and roll up them tools cuz I'm OUT! they don't call you a pro for nothin'.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice job :thumbsup: except the propress coupling is upside down...................................hehe, made you look:yes:. GOOD JOB.


----------

